# Max number of dogs for dog walker



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

I am curious to know if there is a maximum number a dog walker can walk at anyone time, wether it is legally/morally/insurance wise.

If the dogs were all well behaved how many would you think is ok and if there were behaviour or aggression issues how would that effect the numbers?

what are peoples thoughts?


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2014)

Dunno, I saw a woman the other day who must have had about ten, three of which were off lead, they were all under pretty good control. Think it would depend on the dogs. One of them tried to come over to mine (elderly JRT) but she called it back.

Have seen others were it was just a melee of offlead dogs being a pain to other walkers and motorists (think huskies running in front of cars etc)

Think the problem would arise if there was some sort of emergency and you had ten dogs to cope with, even if the majority of them were well behaved, or if a nasty dog popped out of the hedge and started having a go, there would be very little you could do.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

We saw a walker yesterday with 12 dogs, 3 of which were muzzled 2 of those were off lead, 1 of the ones muzzled was a young dog of about 6 months, in fact only 3 dogs were on lead. all the dogs were large except one whippet. Just amazes me that anyone would want sole responsibility for that many dogs and that anyone would be happy with their dog being walked in that size group with only one person.

how on earth would they cope if things kicked off?


----------



## stencilface (12 February 2014)

In Leeds the council say a max of four per person. The lady I board mine with when on holiday walks too and if she has more gets someone to help her.my dog has a whale of a time as they're all off lead.


----------



## Saneta (12 February 2014)

A professional dog walker will have insurance which will stipulate how many dogs are to be walked together, where off or on lead. Local Council licence can demand that the walker has written permission from owners as to whether or not they want their dogs walked with others and whether or not to be kept on lead.  Personally, I wouldn't walk more dogs than I feel I have control over, or could get them out of a potential difficult situation if we met an aggressive dog.  My pet hate is owners who keep their dogs on tight leads and say their dog doesn't like other dogs.  Socialize them!!!!!  If they have a genuine problem, wear a bandana or similar to warn other dog walkers to keep their dogs away.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

Saneta said:



			A professional dog walker will have insurance which will stipulate how many dogs are to be walked together, where off or on lead. Local Council licence can demand that the walker has written permission from owners as to whether or not they want their dogs walked with others and whether or not to be kept on lead.  Personally, I wouldn't walk more dogs than I feel I have control over, or could get them out of a potential difficult situation if we met an aggressive dog.  My pet hate is owners who keep their dogs on tight leads and say their dog doesn't like other dogs.  Socialize them!!!!!  If they have a genuine problem, wear a bandana or similar to warn other dog walkers to keep their dogs away.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but surely the fact the dog is on a lead should be indication enough that it is best dogs with you don't approach?


----------



## Saneta (12 February 2014)

Not at all, I walk very friendly dogs who don't have a trusted recall, so that's the only reason they are on a lead.  They still love to meet and play with other dogs...


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2014)

Agreed. You can socialise the life out of some dogs and never fix them. Dog aggression can be genetic, or it can be the result of learned behaviour/past bad experiences. You can socialise the life out of me, but I still won't like certain types of people!!

Would you prefer it if dog or people aggressive dogs were allowed to run amok? Or not be walked at all until they are 'cured'?


----------



## LittleMonster (12 February 2014)

Some Parks near me have a maximum of dogs per person.

But like Saneta said it's properly in the insurance.

Personally i only would walk 2 dogs at a time ( have done in the past with a Airedale and my own mastiff) as my back wouldn't be able to take more than 2 big dogs pulling and i know then i have them under control more than two i'd panic.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

Saneta said:



			Not at all, I walk very friendly dogs who don't have a trusted recall, so that's the only reason they are on a lead.  They still love to meet and play with other dogs...
		
Click to expand...

Recall is easier to fix than learned/fear aggression-if my dog is on lead I don't want others coming up to her-we had months on lead due to surgery recovery and other bowling up for play was a pain in the bum, she is anything other than aggressive though


----------



## s4sugar (12 February 2014)

Local authorities have dog control orders which limit the amount of dogs per person. Here it is five, in some areas four or six.
Realistically the number is two - one ffor each hand unless the dogs are well known & well trained.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2014)

s4sugar said:



			Local authorities have dog control orders which limit the amount of dogs per person. Here it is five, in some areas four or six.
Realistically the number is two - one ffor each hand unless the dogs are well known & well trained.
		
Click to expand...

that's interesting, not that I am about to run off and cause trouble, one dog came to say hello and we walked off and it returned to the walker. It just amazes me that anyone thinks they have enough control over that amount of dogs that things wont go wrong.


----------



## Meems (12 February 2014)

In the commons/parks around my part of London the most that one can be walked at one time is 4.

I used to see a man in Battersea Park with any number of dogs usually around 10, I once counted 12, all going off in different directions (must be very hard to keep track of their bowel movements) and often a couple of older dogs trailing behind who couldn't keep up with the others, being yelled at constantly.   He was not a good advertisement for the trade!


----------



## horseperson (13 February 2014)

Most insurance for dog walkers say a Max of 6 dogs at a time . But that doesn't stop dog walkers walking more round here 15 the other day.  How can you keep an eye out for all these dogs or control them its madness.


----------



## dappyness (13 February 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			We saw a walker yesterday with 12 dogs, 3 of which were muzzled 2 of those were off lead, 1 of the ones muzzled was a young dog of about 6 months, in fact only 3 dogs were on lead. 

Please dont think that just because the dogs have muzzles they are aggressive.  One of my whippets wears a muzzle when we are up the stables to stop him eating poo and in a local conservation woodland where I dont want him to catch wildlife.

My two whippets go to a fantastic lady in Saltash when I go away.  She only takes dogs smaller than whippets and uses open spaces where there is no traffic or many other dog walkers. She often has 6 to 8 dogs which is fab for my two to help them socialise.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## twiggy2 (13 February 2014)

dappyness said:





twiggy2 said:



			We saw a walker yesterday with 12 dogs, 3 of which were muzzled 2 of those were off lead, 1 of the ones muzzled was a young dog of about 6 months, in fact only 3 dogs were on lead. 

Please dont think that just because the dogs have muzzles they are aggressive.
		
Click to expand...

fair point
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PorkChop (13 February 2014)

I sometimes walk my seven altogether off lead, I would do it a lot more but can't fit them all in the car at the one time!

But then I wouldn't walk a dog of the lead that did not have a reliable recall.


----------

